# Góc thư giãn > Góc nhiếp ảnh >  CKD - Buồn buồn Up vài cái ảnh hoa cỏ cho vui...

## CKD

Thời gian CKD không làm CNC thì đôi khi lại vác náy cùi đi chộp ảnh chơi  :Big Grin: 

Vài bức chụp ở Thảo cầm viên thành phố

----------

cnclaivung, duonghoang, Gamo, h-d, maiphuong93ss, mr.fun, ngocsut

----------


## CKD



----------

Gamo, h-d, haignition, th11, thuhanoi

----------


## th11

> 


xanh, trắng, hồng, vàng mấy màu này em thấy bóng mượt bác ạh. bác này nhiều tài ghê

----------


## CKD

> xanh, trắng, hồng, vàng mấy màu này em thấy bóng mượt bác ạh. bác này nhiều tài ghê


Tài đâu bác.. buồn buồn vác máy chụp choẹt cho vui, tiện thể dắt cháu đi chơi ấy mà  :Wink:

----------


## ahdvip

kiểu này chắc mượn tiền mua máy ảnh chơi với đại ca mới đc, thèm rồi đó, kaka

----------


## CKD

Mua lại của đại ca nè.. đại ca gom xiền mua máy mới  :Cool:

----------


## duonghoang

Anh cho em trả góp em hốt liền  :Smile:

----------


## hoang.nvn

Ồ bác CKD có cái máy ngon quá, làm em lại nổi máu rồi ^^

----------


## khach274

Em có con CANON 50D + LENS KIT18-55 (máy bị sứt vỏ nên chấp nhận ra đi giá hạt rẻ 9tr). (Lens và thẻ nhớ CF 4GB dùng được gần 1 tuần).
Máy vẫn zin chỉ sứt vỏ, ảnh chụp thì không phải bàn có điều là hết tiền nên muốn ra đi.

----------


## minhduc00

Bác chụp hdr kiểu gì mà đẹp thế

----------


## abcdefghijk

Bạn chụp bắng máy gì mà đẹp thế, có nhận đệ ko mình mới vào giới chụp hình nên còn gà lắm

----------


## nicowando

bác CDK cũng vuic ùng hoa lá cành và mấy e côn trùng ah @@

----------


## CKD

> bác CDK cũng vuic ùng hoa lá cành và mấy e côn trùng ah @@


Giải trí thôi ạ.

----------


## nicowando

Hi , e cũng góp vui cùng bác ah ... 
Hoa Nhái và nường ong !

----------

ngocsut

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Hoa vàng trên cải bẹ xanh.



Con ong







Chồi non trên cành điệp đã cấm làm cột nhà chòi:

----------

ngocsut, thuhanoi

----------


## doantruongkaka

Cám ơn bạn chất lượng hình ảnh quá rõ nét và đẹp

----------


## hoctap256

em bon chen keke
hoa tự chụp bằng  điện thoại  :Big Grin:  ko qua chỉnh sửa  :Big Grin:

----------

CKD, Lamnguyen230890, thuhanoi

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Nghệ đấy cụ ^^

----------


## haianhelectric

Cũng tàm tạm,  chơi cái dòng này mệt lắm...

----------


## Diyodira

cho mình hỏi bác CKD hay dùng soft gì để chỉnh sửa ảnh, có cần phải dùng phần mềm chuyên cho mỗi hãng máy ảnh không? sắp tới mẫu nhà bắt chụp ảnh hơi bị khó nên em hơi run và chắc phải bùa thêm bằng soft  :Smile: 

nói thật là mình run vì bị tham chiếu bởi cái link này nè, mấy bác ngang qua cứu nha

https://www.flickr.com/groups/x1leic...oto_4475968335


thanks

----------


## itanium7000

> cho mình hỏi bác CKD hay dùng soft gì để chỉnh sửa ảnh, có cần phải dùng phần mềm chuyên cho mỗi hãng máy ảnh không? sắp tới mẫu nhà bắt chụp ảnh hơi bị khó nên em hơi run và chắc phải bùa thêm bằng soft 
> 
> nói thật là mình run vì bị tham chiếu bởi cái link này nè, mấy bác ngang qua cứu nha
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/groups/x1leic...oto_4475968335
> 
> 
> thanks


Bác dùng Lightroom và Photoshop là đủ cho vụ ảnh.

----------

Diyodira

----------


## CKD

> cho mình hỏi bác CKD hay dùng soft gì để chỉnh sửa ảnh, có cần phải dùng phần mềm chuyên cho mỗi hãng máy ảnh không? sắp tới mẫu nhà bắt chụp ảnh hơi bị khó nên em hơi run và chắc phải bùa thêm bằng soft 
> 
> nói thật là mình run vì bị tham chiếu bởi cái link này nè, mấy bác ngang qua cứu nha
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/groups/x1leic...oto_4475968335
> 
> 
> thanks


Em thì đa dạng lắm bác ạ.
- Chụp với phone thì em dùng chính soft của nó để chỉnh sơ lại, kèm theo crop & resize trên đó luôn. Có up face hay diễn đàn cũng làm trên điện thoại luôn không thông qua PC. Ảnh nào em up lên mà không có watermark đích thị là từ con phone.
- Chụp với máy ảnh thì cũng hên xui lắm ạ, em thường làm với mấy cách sau, tùy theo mục đích.
-1- Up diễn đàn.. cái này đơn giản nhất nè, thường em chụp RAW, xong xử lý với soft trên máy ảnh, dùng FlashAir bắn qua điện thoại rồi up face hay diễn đàn.
-2- Copy qua PC, dùng LightRoom để chỉnh nhẹ theo preset rồi làm một loạt ảnh, xong add watermark khi export. Cái này dùng khi ảnh chỉ up lên net
-3- Copy qua PC, dùng LightRoom, chỉnh kỹ hơn xíu rồi làm một loạt ảnh, xong check lại từng tấm & chỉnh lại nếu cần, xong add watermark khi export. Với cách này thì em dùng khi phải rửa ảnh.

Chỉ khi nào cần rửa ảnh thì em mới làm cẩn thận, không thì cứ preset mà quất thôi ạ. Với DSLR thì em chỉ chụp duy nhất định dạng RAW, vì đôi khi không cẩn thận, đo sáng sai em còn có thể cứu vớt tấm ảnh lại với LightRoom.

----------

Diyodira

----------


## Diyodira

> Bác dùng Lightroom và Photoshop là đủ cho vụ ảnh.


bác có phần mềm Lr này không giúp mình 1 vé, xin đa tạ.

lên Adobe mua mà nó không bán cho vùng VN mình kỳ thật.

thanks

----------


## itanium7000

> bác có phần mềm Lr này không giúp mình 1 vé, xin đa tạ.
> 
> lên Adobe mua mà nó không bán cho vùng VN mình kỳ thật.
> 
> thanks


Thiếu gì bác ơi: http://www.taphuan.vn/2015/05/huong-...6-cc-full.html

----------

Diyodira

----------


## ahdvip

Em đi chụp gái gú về cứ phang bằng photoshop là ngon lành

----------


## Tuấn

Ui các bác xem em có thông manh không này, chế cái đồ tưới mấy cây hoa súng cho nó đỡ khô đây này này, phun mưa hẳn hoi nhá  :Smile:

----------

huyquynhbk, solero

----------


## Oopsss

Cụ đem máy cái quả cầu Cip của nhà trồng được ra cho nó xin cụ ơi em nhin chưa thấy mưa mấy toàn hơi nước thôi  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Leha990

Trời ơi...ảnh đẹp quá...mình thích chụp ảnh lắm mà chưa sắm được cái máy ảnh nên hồn để chụp  :Frown:

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Hoa nở về đêm ( chộp bằng điện thoại )



Trinh nữ

----------


## Totdo

Ké chủ thớt hoa lan lụm rừng Lào về, hỏi thằng bạn nó bảo là ngọc thạch không biết có đúng không!?

----------


## Khoa C3

Không có tẹo nghệ thuật lào.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Bác Khoa C3 & hoctap256  :Wink:

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> bác có phần mềm Lr này không giúp mình 1 vé, xin đa tạ.
> 
> lên Adobe mua mà nó không bán cho vùng VN mình kỳ thật.
> 
> thanks




    Với mấy phần mềm nặng kí và nhiều người dùng, bác tải Torrent thì tốt hơn. Cứ kiếm link nào nhiều Seed thì tải tẹt ga, không sợ chết giữa chừng, chưa xong mà cúp điện , có điện lại tiếp tục tự tải ráp lại như không, hoặc hôm nay tải 1 chút, tháng sau tải tiếp file đó, thường thì trên 1MB/s, không bị chia nhỏ làm nhiều phần
     Em thường chơi Nethd.org, Lightroom có nhiều. Members mới thì ủng hộ 15K/ 1 tháng,  cũ thì share lại cho mọi người, tích lũy điểm thì dư dùng - không cần nạp, có khi vài năm không hết. Đăng ký thì tùy, có lúc dể-có lúc khó, bác đăng ký được,  em tặng điểm để thử tải phần mềm và xem phim 1 tháng.
     Ngoài ra có nhiều  trang cho tải mà không cần đăng ký, nhưng từ sau kickass.to chết, thì những trang đó thường hoạt động thời gian ngắn cũng ẩn hoặc chết. Thế nên, những trang có tên tuơng tự hoặc giao diện giống vậy, nếu có yêu cầu đăng ký thì bác đừng dính vào.
Thanks,

----------

